# Bama and Clemson: The Rematch



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2017)

Should be a good un!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 9, 2017)

When is this going to happen. I may watch that one.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 9, 2017)

What's it about.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Should be a good un!



roll tide.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2017)

thwtsec


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2017)

Yup! Hoping we have a great, injury free game tonight. Bama is strong, no doubt, but I feel great about Clemson pulling it out tonight. After that serious beat down of OSU last week, you know, Madsnooker's sissy team ), I think Clemson plays fired up with something to prove.

I usually don't go against Bama, but feel good about doing so tonight.

Clemson 37

Bama 26



Good luck my Bama and Clemson, bros! Hope we have a classic!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Yup! Hoping we have a great, injury free game tonight. Bama is strong, no doubt, but I feel great about Clemson pulling it out tonight. After that serious beat down of OSU last week, you know, Madsnooker's sissy team ), I think Clemson plays fired up with something to prove.
> 
> I usually don't go against Bama, but feel good about doing so tonight.
> 
> ...


stop smoking that stuff hater


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> stop smoking that stuff hater



I bet you're a nervous wreck, ain'tcha? 

GO TIGERS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2017)

Hey SS Thug, wonder how many 'picks' we'll see by the new Bama OC tonight?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> I bet you're a nervous wreck, ain'tcha?
> 
> GO TIGERS!



least my team is still playin coattail boy.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 9, 2017)

Don't think I've seen this one before. 
Hear it was a rerun from last year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2017)

corso just picked bama


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> least my team is still playin coattail boy.



But we already won our bowl and are finished for the year! We're the Liberty Bowl champs, dude!  

Clemson gonna have to play mistake free tonight, no doubt. But I truly believe Clemson is going to win. Not trolling. I really like them in tonights game.

We'll soon seen.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Jan 9, 2017)

It's game time!!!!! ROLL TIDE!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2017)

Let's get it on!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2017)

those clemson folks didnt like spurrier much. you


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 9, 2017)

Clemson defense looked good on the first drive


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 9, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> those clemson folks didnt like spurrier much. you



I dont know of many that do


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 9, 2017)

Good D boys!


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 9, 2017)

I see this going a lot like the buckeye game. GO Tigers


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2017)

Dude should have been ejected for that hit on Watson.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 9, 2017)

Man that was stupid why not roll Watson out let him throw or run


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2017)

Good D stand by bama.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 9, 2017)

Heck of a run by Scarbourgh TD


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> I see this going a lot like the buckeye game. GO Tigers



looks like you may be wrong.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2017)

Looked like #78 for Bama was holding on the TD run.


----------



## Horns (Jan 9, 2017)

Stupid decision by Dabo to go for it on 4th


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> I see this going a lot like the buckeye game. GO Tigers



if we lose we at least we dont OSUck.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2017)

Whoop der it is.


----------



## Horns (Jan 9, 2017)

This stupid sideline reporting made me mute it


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2017)

Horns said:


> Stupid decision by Dabo to go for it on 4th



I liked that he went for it. Shows your team that you come to play. It's only NOW a stupid decision. Had it worked, y'all would have said what great call.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2017)

That was CLEARLY targeting.


----------



## Horns (Jan 9, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> I liked that he went for it. Shows your team that you come to play. It's only NOW a stupid decision. Had it worked, y'all would have said what great call.



You gotta be worse than stupid to go for it on 4th down on your side of the field


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2017)

Bama getting all the calls and no calls.


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2017)

Horns said:


> You gotta be worse than stupid to go for it on 4th down on your side of the field



They were in bama territory


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> That was CLEARLY targeting.



Yep.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 9, 2017)

Not sure what Clemson is thinking, they havent ran 1 play that features Watsons ability


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2017)

Bama gots butta fingas.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Bama gots butta fingas.



Clemson does, too!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2017)

What kind of slack jawed punt was that?


----------



## Horns (Jan 9, 2017)

If Watson has time in the pocket, he can target Bama's corners


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2017)

Bama making stupid mistakes on the LOS.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2017)

Bama got dis fo realz


----------



## sea trout (Jan 9, 2017)

Alabama is winning bigly!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2017)

Watson needs to wake up.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2017)

Bama D be done raised up and got they freak on.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Jan 9, 2017)

Anybody else rather hear Verne over Kirk Herbstreit?


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 9, 2017)

gon have to throw the ball and hope for the best


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 9, 2017)

wooooo


----------



## Horns (Jan 9, 2017)

mizuno24jad said:


> Anybody else rather hear Verne over Kirk Herbstreit?



I never thought I would miss either but this junk is ridiculous


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2017)

More Scarborough cow bell.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2017)

Looks like nick sabans check got cashed by the refs.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2017)

mizuno24jad said:


> Anybody else rather hear Verne over Kirk Herbstreit?



Lean toward and choke yourself.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2017)

Clemson got 'em right where they want 'em!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 9, 2017)

It's ova. Good night.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 9, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Looks like nick sabans check got cashed by the refs.



Yup, take em out early.


----------



## Headshot (Jan 9, 2017)

Announcers for most games = They know it all....smarter than the viewers...

Clemson had their hands full so far.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 9, 2017)

Aloha...Roll Tide!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2017)

Clemson O is combat ineffective.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2017)

Finally.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 9, 2017)

Boom!!  Thats my nuber 4.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2017)

Getting nervous again....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2017)

great stop!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 9, 2017)

Good D. Now score with a min 12


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2017)

They need to run Scarborough between the tackles.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2017)

We got to pass at some point. Even if it's incomplete. Tigers stacking the line.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 9, 2017)

Strange game Bama has been totally dominate but its only 14-7


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 9, 2017)

I smella YUGE Klemp Son scoring storm comin' They gonna win dis one.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2017)

Wha da sco is


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Wha da sco is



fowteen- seben Bama


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2017)

hafftime


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2017)

Good defensive game so far.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2017)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Strange game Bama has been totally dominate but its only 14-7



Just said on TV that Clemson had more yardage in first half.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2017)

Don'ts worries robert tides gon roll


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 9, 2017)

maybe we get lucky and steal it 

i think alabama plans to run the ball


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2017)

alphachief said:


> Aloha...Roll Tide!



Nice! How's the weather? 

Y'all have fun out there! 



brownceluse said:


> Don'ts worries robert tides gon roll



I'm sure that makes him feel much better now! 

Clemson still in this thing! I hope they give Watson some smelling salt. That big hit early in the game looks to have bothered him.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 9, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Nice! How's the weather?
> 
> Y'all have fun out there!
> 
> ...



Right.  Wake up boy!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2017)

What! Good grief!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2017)

Man, we are killing our own drives!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 9, 2017)

Going to bed.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2017)

17-7 but sure wish we could have got a TD.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, we are killing our own drives!



Win win on the turnover game though. I still believe this one will go down to the 4th. Clemson never gives up.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2017)

Turnovers always key and will cost Dabo a NC tonight.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2017)

Hurts is so calm. Never see him get worked up over anything.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 9, 2017)

Only 3 Pts off the turnover. Win for Clempsun. Great defensive battle so far.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2017)

That pass was incomplete.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2017)

Come on Jalen!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2017)

well......shoot.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2017)

acckkk...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2017)

They're gonna eat us up with those plays. Not good.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2017)

Bama's man coverage ain't workin.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 9, 2017)

17-14 We got a ballgame again!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2017)

Bama O needs a big series next possession.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 9, 2017)

> I love snow, in the Rocky's. I hate ice, in every form and location it occurs.



I agree but I do like it in my Bourbon


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Bama O needs a big series next possession.



And Clemson's D needs a big stop.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 9, 2017)

Lil #4 in on it!


----------



## antharper (Jan 9, 2017)

If bamas defense doesn't score I don't think they will score again


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2017)

Clemson qb needs to quit running backwards when the heat is on. Just throw it away.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2017)

Do they teach all players today to stop and juke back
And Forth when you get within 5 yards of a defender?

They need to cover what that does to forward momentum in physics class


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2017)

Oh no, Bo is down.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2017)

Not good.......carp.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2017)

Foster is a freak


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2017)

Uh oh.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2017)

Public service announcement---Sam ponder is hawt


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2017)

Henry been shopping at Cabela's


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2017)

Yes!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2017)

OK, I can breath for a few minutes


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2017)

Boom!


----------



## mizuno24jad (Jan 9, 2017)

There he is!!!!!! 88!!!!!!


----------



## antharper (Jan 9, 2017)

antharper said:


> If bamas defense doesn't score I don't think they will score again



Never mind


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 9, 2017)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhdncncnc chdjdjdncnfjdjskskxmcngbfjdjdjdjd


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2017)

Hurts looks pretty calm and collected on the sideline.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2017)

Clemson needed that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Hurts looks pretty calm and collected on the sideline.



If you walked up and handed him 10 million in cash he would look the same. The boy has nerves of steel.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2017)

Saban looks like a cockroach running around on the field whining


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2017)

Clemson needs to forget the run and just throw the ball. Bama can't stop the pass.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Saban looks like a cockroach running around on the field whining



That's coaching. Something most Georgia teams aren't used to.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 9, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Clemson needs to forget the run and just throw the ball. Bama can't stop the pass.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2017)

TD Tigers!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2017)

No matter who wins we are all winners because Verne and Gary aren't calling the game 

Can I get an amen?


----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2017)

Good grief Even  climpson has won a national championship since the last time the dawgs have won one.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 9, 2017)

This is getting interesting 3pt game with Scarbourgh out of the game, of course Bama has runningbacks galore


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 9, 2017)

Throwback said:


> No matter who wins we are all winners because Verne and Gary aren't calling the game
> 
> Can I get an amen?


----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2017)

Good grief the mark richt pooch kick


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2017)

Clemson got away with a pick on that one.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2017)

Throwback said:


> No matter who wins we are all winners because Verne and Gary aren't calling the game
> 
> Can I get an amen?









Amen! And I'll have what ever she had.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 9, 2017)

Ya'll keep cracking me up with the posts.

Gotta love this competitive game heating up more in the 2nd half as I track it on the radio broadcast & live web scoreboards.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2017)

So what's up with Bama's O? They look lost.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Jan 9, 2017)

Bama' offense is just a rest period for the defense...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2017)

elfiii said:


> So what's up with Bama's O? They look lost.



Haven't you paid attention all year? Our defense makes the scores.......


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 9, 2017)

elfiii said:


> So what's up with Bama's O? They look lost.



Its Kiffen being fired 1 week before the NC game
Coach Stark must be sucking hard on the bottle


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2017)

Watson don't need to take any more hits.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2017)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Its Kiffen being fired 1 week before the NC game
> Coach Stark must be sucking hard on the bottle


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2017)

Game might end around 2am


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2017)

Although they're not good for your nerves, I like these type of games. Clemson has got to get a stop on this series.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2017)

I bet Saban is about to blow a gasket over there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2017)

These announcers are total bafoons.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2017)

Another 3 and out for Bama. 0 for 10 on 3rd downs now.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 9, 2017)

9 minutes left and the momentum has turned slightly to Clemson...going to be a good ending


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2017)

Sure takes a long time between change of possession.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2017)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> 9 minutes left and the momentum has turned slightly to Clemson...going to be a good ending



It's shaping up to be a toenail biter.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2017)

Pruit was doing the rooster strut over there a second ago.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2017)

Saban palmed the officials a hundred on that non pass interference call


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2017)

3 and out.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2017)

What a catch!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 9, 2017)

The Tigers are moving!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2017)

Idiot losing his cool.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2017)

This could be all she wrote for Bama.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 9, 2017)

Gosh I hope Clemson doesnt kick a FG, I dont think I can take overtime


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2017)

elfiii said:


> This could be all she wrote for Bama.



Yep, still a good game. Dabo earned it if they win.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2017)

Refs slowing down clemson with constant replays so bama can rest


----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2017)

If that was bama they wouldn't have reviewed that.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 9, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, still a good game. Dabo earned it if they win.



This thing isnt over by a long shot


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2017)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> This thing isnt over by a long shot



If you can't convert 3rd downs it is.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2017)

Turn out the lights, the party's over.....


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 9, 2017)

Now we're going to find out what this freshman QB is all about


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2017)

Tigers on top 28-24

Need to bow up and stop Bama here.


----------



## ACracing98 (Jan 9, 2017)

Go Tigers!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2017)

Regardless of what happens, I bet Saban still calls up Kiffin after the game and chews him out.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 9, 2017)

can somebody explain rhis stupid pooch kick Why not kick it out of the back of the end zone


----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2017)

What's the deal with the mark richt pooch kicks?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Regardless of what happens, I bet Saban still calls up Kiffin after the game and chews him out.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Regardless of what happens, I bet Saban still calls up Kiffin after the game and chews him out.



lol you know it!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 9, 2017)

Even with the refs helping Bama, Clemson is still beating them.   I bet Saban is second guessing firing Kiffin now.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2017)

Do or die time.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 9, 2017)

i'd go for it


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 9, 2017)

Bama still alive, but they must get 7, not sure they can keep a drive going.  Just like that a trick play that works.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 9, 2017)

Gutsy call


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2017)

I don't believe it!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 9, 2017)

WOW the freshman can run


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2017)

LOL

You have GOT to be kidding me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2017)

Dadgummit boys. I'm too old for this carp!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 9, 2017)

Wow what a run.  Scored too fast though, Watson will march Clemson down the field.


----------



## antharper (Jan 9, 2017)

Man what a game !!!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 9, 2017)

I think 2 min is plenty of time for Watson.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 9, 2017)

I have a feeling we're headed to overtime.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 9, 2017)

This one is getting good


----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2017)

Yeah there you go Clemson secondary just stand there and wait on him to run to you

My 1970's little league football coach would have cussed me out if I had done that


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2017)

It was like Clemson thought they had heard a whistle.

Heck of a finish we're having!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Wow what a run.  Scored too fast though, Watson will march Clemson down the field.



Bama might have one more D stand left.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 9, 2017)

Well now its time for Watson to show what he's all about


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 9, 2017)

Looking like last team with the ball will have the chance to win it.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 9, 2017)

dam what a catch!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2017)

2 minutes was too much time to give them.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2017)

Can't believe referee didn't replay that catch


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2017)

Might end up coming down to a long field goal for a Clemson win.

GO TIGERS!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2017)

Watson playing hopscotch instead of running the ball


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 9, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Bama might have one more D stand left.



Watson just has got hat it factor where you never count him out.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2017)

Best NC game in a long time.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2017)

silver britches said:


> might end up coming down to a long field goal for a clemson win.
> 
> Go tigers!



28+3=31


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2017)

We're screwed.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 9, 2017)

What a game!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 9, 2017)

Sure is lots better than this past weekend NFL wildcard games with runaway wins.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2017)

What a game! Just happy we didn't get another boring blow out.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 9, 2017)

i'D ROLL wATSON GIVE HIM a pass run option


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2017)

Throwback said:


> 28+3=31



I think you're the only only who caught that!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2017)

Ball game.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 9, 2017)

Pass interference.  Clemson has one chance to score a td quick, but they have to hurry.  Game over Clempson wins.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 9, 2017)

ding dong the witch is dead the wicked witch is dead


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2017)

Idiot penalties, no 3rd down conversions, Clemson wins the NC after 35 years. 

Congrats Dabo and team.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 9, 2017)

Great game


----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2017)

So how do they kick a pat with one second on the clock and still have a second left on the clock?
And then kick get a kickoff and STILL have a second left?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2017)

Great Game


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 9, 2017)

Quite a barn burner going down.


----------



## walukabuck (Jan 9, 2017)

obvious pick not called


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 9, 2017)

Bama's offense just didn't have enough to put this away in the third.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2017)

Clock don't run on PATs.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 9, 2017)

Congrats to the Clemson Tigers! Pat, Ranger - it's your night.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2017)

congrats clemson


----------



## mizuno24jad (Jan 9, 2017)

I'd hate to be a cornerback or safety, can't play any defense without getting a penalty


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 9, 2017)

Throwback said:


> So how do they kick a pat with one second on the clock and still have a second left on the clock?



PAT is an untimed down.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 9, 2017)

Wow! What a game. One for the history books. Congrats to Clemson.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2017)

Congrats to Clemson.

To my Bama bros, y'all will prolly be back here again next year, so keep ya heads up. 

Great game, guys!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 9, 2017)

Haters hate!  Good game Bama!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2017)

They had a second left on the clock for two plays??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2017)

Congrats to Clemson. You earned it.


----------



## antharper (Jan 9, 2017)

Good game !!!


----------



## mizuno24jad (Jan 9, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Haters hate!  Good game Bama!





 If anyone knows haters gonna hate it's bama fans


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 9, 2017)

ClemsonRangers said:


>



I love you man!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 9, 2017)

1981 no moe


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 9, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> I love you man!



LoL


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 9, 2017)

Congrats Clemson & good tough play by Bama, too.  What a great defensive battle all game long & great offensive scoring surges at the end.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 9, 2017)

Congrats to Clemson.  Great ballgame.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 9, 2017)

Wanted Bama, but...ACC...ACC...ACC!


----------



## reylamb (Jan 9, 2017)

Throwback said:


> They had a second left on the clock for two plays??



Kickers knee down when he recovered the kick.......no time comes off the clock.  No different than a fair catch...


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 9, 2017)

What a great game!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> I love you man!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2017)

The cockroach nick Saban goes down hard!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2017)

Congrats Clemson


----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> I think you're the only only who caught that!



I read your post and got all excited then I was like


----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2017)

My Facebook feed sure did quieten down


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 9, 2017)

Deshaun and Dabo........Pure class.........Great heartfelt speeches. 

I've liked watching Clemson Ball since he took over.

Roll Tide!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Jan 9, 2017)

Great game. Congrats Clemson


----------



## ACracing98 (Jan 9, 2017)

Go Tigers!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2017)

Geffellz18 said:


> Deshaun and Dabo........Pure class.........Great heartfelt speeches.
> 
> I've liked watching Clemson Ball since he took over.
> 
> Roll Tide!



I agree. I like Dabo. Will most likely be Bama's next coach if Saban leaves anytime soon.


----------



## reylamb (Jan 9, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Good grief Even  climpson has won a national championship since the last time the dawgs have won one.



2....2 national championships since the last time the dawgs won 1


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2017)

Great game and great coach and man of character. Congratulations Dabo.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2017)

The Russians hacked the game!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2017)

reylamb said:


> 2....2 national championships since the last time the dawgs won 1


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 9, 2017)

Im too drink to post.  Yeaaaaa


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2017)

Lol


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2017)

Another Sec beat down at the hands of the ACC.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 9, 2017)

neighbors shooting firearms, didnt see that coming, well maybe


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2017)

Geffellz18 said:


> Deshaun and Dabo........Pure class.........Great heartfelt speeches.
> 
> I've liked watching Clemson Ball since he took over.
> 
> Roll Tide!





Yessir, straight class act, and most of his players are too !! 


ACC rules !!!  SEC sucks  .. .


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 10, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> looks like you may be wrong.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jan 10, 2017)

Geffellz18 said:


> Deshaun and *Dabo........Pure class.........Great heartfelt speeches.
> 
> I've liked watching Clemson Ball since he took over.*
> 
> Roll Tide!








Miguel Cervantes said:


> *Great game and great coach and man of character. Congratulations Dabo*.











Throwback said:


> The Russians hacked the game!



  Bazinga


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2017)

Wow congrats Clemson! 6 kept saying Bama was going to win in a bloodbath.......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 10, 2017)

I wanted them BOTH to lose..


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 10, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Another Sec beat down at the hands of the ACC.



Did you and quack try to do a high five and instead crack your skulls together?


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 10, 2017)

Congrats to Dabo and Dashaun.  Great finish to a great game.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 10, 2017)

Great game and fun to watch.

2 really good teams playing at a high level!!!

Congrats to Clemson and their fans!


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 10, 2017)

Great game. Clemson played with a ton of heart, and it payed off.


----------



## lampern (Jan 10, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I wanted them BOTH to lose..



If Notre Dame, Michigan or Ohio State ain't playin, I don't care


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 10, 2017)

alphachief said:


> Wanted Bama, but...ACC...ACC...ACC!





SpotandStalk said:


> Another Sec beat down at the hands of the ACC.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, straight class act, and most of his players are too !!
> 
> 
> ACC rules !!!  SEC sucks  .. .



Stop it!!!!!


 GIFSoup


----------



## elfiii (Jan 10, 2017)

walukabuck said:


> obvious pick not called



Two of them in fact.

That was one of the best NC games in a long, long time. The team that scored last with 1 second left on the clock won. That's the way it's supposed to be - two titans battling it out to the finish.

There is no doubt the southeastern United States is where the great game of college football is played to it's top. Everybody else are just pretenders who get lucky every now and then.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 10, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Did you and quack try to do a high five and instead crack your skulls together?



No but we did have a great time celebrating OUR national championship.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Another Sec beat down at the hands of the Alumni from SEC teams as coaches for the ACC.



Somebody has to provide quality coaches for other teams and conferences. They sure aren't growing them on their own.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 10, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebody has to provide quality coaches for other teams and conferences. They sure aren't growing them on their own.



Ouch...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 10, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebody has to provide quality coaches for other teams and conferences. They sure aren't growing them on their own.



Moral victories....


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 10, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ouch...



Shut up.  Clemson now has two since UGA's last one.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 10, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Moral victories....



Yep, that's #17 for the Tide.  Wait, Jimbo was a Saban assistant and he has a NC, but not at Bama.

#17.5 for Bama!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Moral victories....



Wait til Kirby gets em trained up. It'll be tough for any other school to make a showing. Tech sure won't be in contention anytime before the next ice age.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 10, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wait til Kirby gets em trained up. It'll be tough for any other school to make a showing. Tech sure won't be in contention anytime before the next ice age.





Did you not see his performance this year?


----------



## weathermantrey (Feb 3, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Shut up.  Clemson now has two since UGA's last one.



Yup....


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 3, 2017)

This thread ought to be a sticky! Good read all the way through!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 3, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> This thread ought to be a sticky! Good read all the way through!



I agree.


Robert doesnt.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 4, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> Robert doesnt.



Yeah, I doubt ol what's his name agrees either. You know who I am talking about, that stats dude?


----------



## Throwback (Feb 4, 2017)

Alabama will still be ranked #1 pre season


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 4, 2017)

saturday silverbritchesux


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Alabama will still be ranked #1 pre season



Nope, Ohio State pays good money to get that honor.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 4, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> saturday silverbritchesux



Howdy Bama bro! Glad to see you're Internet is working again!


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, Ohio State pays good money to get that honor.



hater thug


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 8, 2017)

elfiii said:


> There is no doubt the southeastern United States,* AND OSU*, is where the great game of college football is played to it's top. Everybody else are just pretenders who get lucky every now and then.



I'm sure it was just a harmless oversight, but I fixed it for you, as I didn't want your reputation, as an honest man, to be tarnished by any, inadvertent, half truth!!! You can thank me later!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> I'm sure it was just a harmless oversight, but I fixed it for you, as I didn't want your reputation, as an honest man, to be tarnished by any, inadvertent, half truth!!! You can thank me later!!!



I didn't know OSU showed up for the game against Clemson... What was that score again?


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 8, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I didn't know OSU showed up for the game against Clemson... What was that score again?



1 game doesn't make or break a team!!! OSU is not going anywhere and is as talented as any team in the country. Of course I know you know that. You had the youngest team in college, against one of the oldest teams, along with an inept OC. They got as far as they did on talent.

Maybe we will see you guys in the playoffs next year!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 8, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> ! OSU is not going anywhere and is as talented as any team in the country.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 8, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Maybe we will see you guys in the playoffs next year!!!


----------



## weathermantrey (Feb 8, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> 1 game doesn't make or break a team!!! OSU is not going anywhere and is as talented as any team in the country. Of course I know you know that. You had the youngest team in college, against one of the oldest teams, along with an inept OC. They got as far as they did on talent.
> 
> Maybe we will see you guys in the playoffs next year!!!



Ummm, Clemson was one of the youngest teams in college football last year. 

But that's ok, say whatever you need to tell yourself so you can sleep at night.


----------



## weathermantrey (Feb 8, 2017)

Here you go...

http://www.landgrantholyland.com/20...nce-alabama-clemson-tyler-durbin-malik-hooker

According to Phil Steele's Experience Rating system for last year:
Clemson ranked 101st out of 128 teams 
Ohio State ranked 128 out of 128 teams.


----------



## weathermantrey (Feb 9, 2017)

No rebuttal from Madsnooker.... I guess he agree's with me.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 10, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> Ummm, Clemson was one of the youngest teams in college football last year.
> 
> But that's ok, say whatever you need to tell yourself so you can sleep at night.



OSU had 2 returning starters out of 22. Clemson returned almost all of their key starters on offense and many on defense. After the starters though, yes, they were very young as well. There was no comparison in game experience among the starters of the two teams.

Since the two teams were just as young as each other in your book, care to tell me who you think finishes ranked higher at seasons end next year?

By the way, I sleep fantastic at night and it has nothing to do with how a team I root for does each year. The minute that changes, I would need to get a life!!!!

Congrats on the NC. It was well deserved by a very good team!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 10, 2017)

go buckeyes


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 10, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> No rebuttal from Madsnooker.... I guess he agree's with me.



LOL apparently, I was typing as you were posting this question. Us Trumpers work for a living and cant be on the computer 24/7.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 10, 2017)

31-0


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 10, 2017)

need a feb osux update stat.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 10, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> 31-0



35-31 Your defense was a joke!!! OSU's offense decided to stay home so we saw Clemsons offense on the field the whole game and OSU still held them to less points and WAY less yards!!!! A loss for both teams non the less.

Bama = 1 for 3 in the playoffs. They are lucky this playoff thing didn't start 10 years ago.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 10, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> need a feb osux update stat.



OSU sux!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 10, 2017)

well take 4 nc in  8 yrs.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 10, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> well take 4 nc in  8 yrs.



You should be proud!!! BUT, like I said, bama lucky they didn't start this playoff thing any sooner. Heck, if Watson had just one more minute, or bama not had successful trick plays and onside kicks, they would be 0-3.

But, 4-8 is very impressive and hats off to your boys!!!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 10, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> But, 4-8 is very impressive and hats off to your boys!!!



Unless you're the Gata.  A Nole fan never lets a 4-8 joke slip by.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 10, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Unless you're the Gata.  A Nole fan never lets a 4-8 joke slip by.


----------



## weathermantrey (Feb 10, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> OSU had 2 returning starters out of 22. Clemson returned almost all of their key starters on offense and many on defense. After the starters though, yes, they were very young as well. There was no comparison in game experience among the starters of the two teams.
> 
> Since the two teams were just as young as each other in your book, care to tell me who you think finishes ranked higher at seasons end next year?



Well, hardly anybody gave us a chance last year because we lost our five best defensive players to the draft: Kevin Dodd, Shaq Lawson, Macksenzie Alexander, Jayron Kearse, and TJ Greene.

Yet somehow our decimated defense was able to hold you guys to 0 points. lol

And we are returning most of our key defensive players next season... 

To answer your question I think we will be very good next year, our season will come down to what we get at quarterback from our highly talented but unproven young guys.  If we get good qb play we'll be in the mix again and our playoff chances will likely come down to a coin flip game with FSU.

If our qb play is mediocre then I think we'll be looking at a 10-2 or 9-3 type season.

Either way I hope we get a chance to play you guys again because I really enjoy watching stress free games where we can get our 3rd stringer's some playing time in the 4th quarter.


----------



## weathermantrey (Feb 10, 2017)

Also, regardless of how we do on offense next year, I can guarantee you we will have the best defensive line in college football. It's going to be nasty! When you look at our starting front four: Clelin Ferrell, Scott Pagano, Dexter Lawrence, and Christian Wilkins. Three of those guys(asssuming health) will be first rounds picks and I would venture to guess that Dexter Lawrence will wind up as the #1 overall pick when he comes out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> Also, regardless of how we do on offense next year, I can guarantee you we will have the best defensive line in college football. It's going to be nasty! When you look at our starting front four: Clelin Ferrell, Scott Pagano, Dexter Lawrence, and Christian Wilkins. Three of those guys(asssuming health) will be first rounds picks and I would venture to guess that Dexter Lawrence will wind up as the #1 overall pick when he comes out.



Dabo had a great recruiting class. Y'all will be just fine. 
Great coach, great team and a powerhouse in the ACC for a long time to come. The Athletic facility he is building is unrivaled by any other in the nation. 

Just make sure when Saban retires your AD ponies up enough money to keep him there.


----------



## weathermantrey (Feb 10, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dabo had a great recruiting class. Y'all will be just fine.
> Great coach, great team and a powerhouse in the ACC for a long time to come. The Athletic facility he is building is unrivaled by any other in the nation.
> 
> Just make sure when Saban retires your AD ponies up enough money to keep him there.



Reading the Alabama forums it seems like most of them don't want Dabo.

His coaching style is definitely on the opposite end of the spectrum from Saban.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> Reading the Alabama forums it seems like most of them don't want Dabo.
> 
> His coaching style is definitely on the opposite end of the spectrum from Saban.



They will change their tune when he retires.


----------



## weathermantrey (Feb 10, 2017)

Also,

Not really sure why Dabo would leave a program he built from the ground up to a National Champion winner. He  basically is a God in Clemson now. 

If he goes to Alabama, he will just constantly be compared to Saban and the first time he losses two games in a season they'll probably fire him.


----------



## weathermantrey (Feb 10, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They will change their tune when he retires.



Yea, maybe so. We all love him in Clemson.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> Also,
> 
> Not really sure why Dabo would leave a program he built from the ground up to a National Champion winner. He  basically is a God in Clemson now.
> 
> If he goes to Alabama, he will just constantly be compared to Saban and the first time he losses two games in a season they'll probably fire him.



Because he and half his staff are Bama alumni? 

I'm sure they'd welcome him home when the time is right. 

Right now your just reading the comments from the gutter scum butt hurt blowhards that every team has. UGA has a larger than normal percentage.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 10, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> UGA has a larger than normal percentage.



We can have you deported too Mexican!


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 13, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> Well, hardly anybody gave us a chance last year because we lost our five best defensive players to the draft: Kevin Dodd, Shaq Lawson, Macksenzie Alexander, Jayron Kearse, and TJ Greene.
> 
> Yet somehow our decimated defense was able to hold you guys to 0 points. lol
> 
> ...



Yea, I'm sure when that game started you were stress free!!! I bet after the first pick your QB threw you had no stress at all???

The stress free part probably came after you realized we were just just gonna run the same zone read left, and zone read right, play, after play, after play, after play, after play, after play, after play......well, you know!!! Keep in mind, the OC was the same guy that took over after Herman left after the NC and had the keys to the caddy but drove it like a 67 pinto. That man had Micheal Thomas, the NFL rookie offensive player of the year in Zeek, and an offensive line, that all started in the NFL as rookies, and they struggled all year, just as they did this past year. I watched your defense all year and they were not dominant but very good. They couldn't stop Pitt for just one example and Pitt does not have the athletes OSU does. OSU made many teams look great on defense the last 2 years. Glad those guys are gone!!!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 14, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> Well, hardly anybody gave us a chance last year because we lost our five best defensive players to the draft: Kevin Dodd, Shaq Lawson, Macksenzie Alexander, Jayron Kearse, and TJ Greene.
> 
> Yet somehow our decimated defense was able to hold you guys to 0 points. lol
> 
> ...



Trust me.  When you lose a generational qb like Watson, you take a noticeable step back.  Clemson will not be in the playoff next year.  Y'all will be back, but not next year.


----------



## riprap (Feb 14, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Trust me.  When you lose a generational qb like Watson, you take a noticeable step back.  Clemson will not be in the playoff next year.  Y'all will be back, but not next year.



And that's the way it should be. Teams that are not loaded two deep at every position with 4 and 5 stars usually have a 1 or 2 year run with a special talent and then have to rebuild. Tebow, Winston, Newton, Watson...


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 2, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Trust me.  When you lose a generational qb like Watson, you take a noticeable step back.  Clemson will not be in the playoff next year.  Y'all will be back, but not next year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2017)

ClemsonRangers said:


>


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2017)

riprap said:


> And that's the way it should be. Teams that are not loaded two deep at every position with 4 and 5 stars usually have a 1 or 2 year run with a special talent and then have to rebuild. Tebow, Winston, Newton, Watson...



Great teams don't rebuild. They just put the next guy in


----------

